# what music led you to classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Early* swans *especially there holey money ans greed twins album led me to classical music for it's fare share of intensity loudness bleakness so afterward i discover modern classical composer as Gorecki, Penderecki, Arvo Part, holst, Stravinsky that way. another band that led me to classical is *Gore* (the instrumental band from holland) if you take there wrede the cruel peace album or the rare slow death .

I'm a newbie in classic all do my father as a huge collection among it many operas.this is my first blog here, and i hope it wont be the last.

Have a nice days guys


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

The ineptitude of most rock music lead me to seek out greener pastures.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Nothing really, it was always "there," some of the first music I remember hearing in my life was Tchaikovsky's ballets.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Most of my friends that like classical music were lead there by video game music from games such as Final Fantasy. It's quite nice that some people are playing these games and then being interested listening to some classical. As for myself, I was lead there by chess rather than other music.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

What led me to classical? Classical.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Matsps said:


> Most of my friends that like classical music were lead there by video game music from games such as Final Fantasy. It's quite nice that some people are playing these games and then being interested listening to some classical. As for myself, I was lead there by chess rather than other music.


Chess - that's interesting. I like a bit of chess too. How did it lead you to classical music?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Early* swans *especially there holey money ans greed twins album led me to classical music for it's fare share of intensity loudness bleakness so afterward i discover modern classical composer as Gorecki, Penderecki, Arvo Part, holst, Stravinsky that way. another band that led me to classical is *Gore* (the instrumental band from holland) if you take there wrede the cruel peace album or the rare slow death .
> 
> I'm a newbie in classic all do my father as a huge collection among it many operas.this is my first blog here, and i hope it wont be the last.
> 
> Have a nice days guys


That's great - I haven't been harassing my friends to like classical but I have helped people who like contemporary and alternative arts of any sort to come to orchestra concerts because I know they'll listen with open minds whether it's Bach or Mozart or Wagner or Stravinsky or newer music.

Keep up your music journey deprofundis!


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

dgee said:


> Chess - that's interesting. I like a bit of chess too. How did it lead you to classical music?


Taken from the initial attraction thread:


> I heard Mozart's Rondo Alla Turca on a chess program when I was 13. I decided that I would learn to play it, so got a keyboard and starting practicing.


Few things have been more harmful to my chess studies than that decision right there.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

No genre led me directly to classical - I was just so fed up with current rock music in general by the mid-late 90s that I wanted not just to get into something different but to totally immerse myself in it. Perhaps covers of classical works recorded by the likes of ELP were also at the back of my mind.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I've began to listen to classical a lot more when I was into (well, I'm still really into it) post-bop, especially the composers like Andrew Hill, Wayne Shorter, Herbie Nichols, but also Booker Little, Eric Dolphy, Grachan Moncur, George Russell, certain things of Sun Ra. So because I really like the kind of harmonic language used especially by Hill, Shorter and Nichols I was trying to find something in that direction in classical music. I haven't found anything like that but I've discovered a lot of other great music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> What led me to classical? Classical.


Yup! It was a cheap introductory mono box set my grandfather left behind.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Mostly rock, but mostly the more avant-garde artists.

Bands like; Henry Cow, The Thinking Plague, Universe Zero, Art Zoyd, Magma, and the like. Bands that were highly influenced by classical from the 20th century and the avant-garde. 

I was lead directly to classical from the 20th century thanks to these types of bands. 

I still listen to a bit more of the avant-garde rock (I hesitate to even classify it as rock) than classical, but it's close to even.

Funny thing is, my best friend was a classical listener when he was younger, but was lead to the avant-garde rock bands from classical.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

I always was a headbanger, and classical music was introduced when I started listening to Children of Bodom, specially their second album "Hatebreeder".


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it might be more appropriate to pose the question...which Classical led you to other music?!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

When i was going to school they taught classical music some jazz that is how i got into it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm another "straight to classical" guy. 

I was going to like this music one way or another. 

My musical experience before getting into classical was extremely limited by my religious beliefs - there'd been some Christian rock and pop, like Petra and Carmen; and there'd been some old white southern gospel, like Jeff and Sheri Easter (who came to our little church in Wyoming when they were first getting started) and the Oak Ridge Boys, who my mom loved. As a really little kid I'd had a Johnny Cash gospel album, but I can barely remember it.


----------



## Nightman (Apr 29, 2014)

Absolutely metal, rock turned me on to the blues which lead to bluegrass, jazz and other folk music, but my first exposure to classical music was definitely metal. Not all of it was obvious at first, but I was a big fan of power metal and neoclassical...so it would be hard NOT to go searching for the roots of some of these guys.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> What led me to classical? Classical.


Yup. Started piano lessons when I was about 7 years old. All classically trained. Fast Forward 16 years later with a Masters in Music. When I was younger, my piano teacher had me learn some Elton John, Billy Joel, and some other pop to keep my interest peaked in piano, but 95% of everything I studies was classical.

My only regret was not learning more jazz or improvisation (which I'm horrible at). I'll tear up Rach preludes, Chopin Mazurkas & Polonaises, Schubert Impromtu's and such, but don't ask me to improvise while I'm playing. That would sound awful.

Varick


----------



## Aniol Czelusniak (May 4, 2014)

I do remember as a kid watching fantasia so many times so that is when I was introduced to classical music. I use to mainly listen to EDM and that kind of led me to listen to the older style of music production which to me is classical music.


----------



## KnulpJose (May 19, 2014)

I voted rock, though it was really through theater that I started finding Opera and it's idea of bringing the arts together a lovely thing, and then I started listening to classical.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I didn't find classical music. It found me.
Or at least I'd like to think so!

When I was little (maybe three or four) I remember my mum used to play me a CD of Mozart's Clarinet Concerto when I couldn't sleep. I didn't really think again about classical music until I was ten or eleven, but I didn't truly get into it until the age of fourteen (only a year ago!). I thank Joyce DiDonato at the Proms for my love of opera!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I never had much interest in classical music until living with my wife (violinist) and hearing her play Tchaikovsky and then going to hear her play in the orchestra. Popular music was fine, but the new exposure to classical simply blew me away.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

It was mostly my experience in high school band that got me interested in classical music. We played a lot of classical music, as well as some jazz, show tune medley and the occasional transcribed rock & roll tune. The experience of playing the music helped me get into it in a way that I don’t think I could have as a listener alone. 

However, I very much liked (and still like) some of the progressive rock groups that incorporated aspects of classical, mostly of a Medieval or Renaissance styling, into their songs. Some of these include Jethro Tull (“Songs from the Woods” in particular), Genesis (before Peter Gabriel’s departure) and Gentle Giant. These got me interested in checking out period instruments recordings of Renaissance music. And I’ve been hooked on the Renaissance ever since.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

I voted rap.
It was so horrible that I knew I couldn't listen to it, and needed a replacement.
And then I came across classical music (AKA, real music.)


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

It was my mum's fault


----------

